# Lack of Sleep



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

I realize lack of sleep is detrimental to our progress, and is generally horrible for your mind but I've gone a couple days without sleep recently and it's actually been kind of amazing. Maybe it bypasses the DPD, I'm not sure, but for the first day it was horrible... DPD was insane, I felt like everything was an illusion, a copy of another world, so detached and tired that I became... calm? relaxed? stress-free? anxiety-free? Yeah. That's what happened. Then I became comfortable with it. Life felt like a dream anyways, so why was this different? It actually started giving me a bit of my own thoughts, and slowly, not all at once. I oddly became attached to the idea that I wasn't going to go insane like this, that there really was no need to worry about anything. It sounds crazy, but without sleep I feel like I'm finally getting rest. I'm too tired to care about anything going on, and it's been helping with depression and anxiety. My brain is no longer on "SPEED-THOUGHT-HAX", it's silent... But I feel at peace with it, connected almost.
By the way, I totally do not recommend doing this unless you really have nothing to lose. If you have a job, kids, loved ones watching over you, do yourself and them a favour and get some sleep. But if you're just a loner lunatic that pushed everyone far away because of this disorder and only have your PC with you, then try it out. Maybe you'll like the results after the first day. By first day, I mean stay awake for the first night, then awake for that whole day, and then the next night.. That would be the first initial day of this self-experiment. Also, if you're feeling like a robot and you just follow a routine, this will totally throw that line of thought out the window. You're like a rebel to the oppression you created








(NOTE: It's very important to go outside for regular walks. Every 2-3 hours for 10 mins. It'll give you some perspective.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

In October I stayed awake for 5 days straight without food and little water. I was hallucinating the entire time (without drugs). DP didn't feel any better for me. And I've gotten a decent sleeping schedule back recently, it seems to help a lot. Sleep is good.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

I wouldn't advice anyone to try sleep deprivation as an experience to ease up DP.When i don't sleep as much as i need,the day after my DP/DR is always worse.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i've found the same to be true for me, borisus. if you get over the hump of the bad dp, it seems like it's a smooth ride on the other side. i spent a whole summer sleep deprived and it was the best summer of my life.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

I did add a lot of warnings and suggestions to try with this. 
BTW, not eating/ little water is worse for you than not sleeping, lol. 
During my wakefulness I ate regularly, drank a LOT of water, and used vitamins and other supplements. They do nothing for me regularly, but it seems my immunity fell with lack of sleep. I'm doing it again today, so that 3 days in a row now. It's been great so far with regular walks and water.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

But I do agree with you Mario, when you don't get your full 8 hours you feel GROGGY as hell, and DP is worse. But I'm not suggesting sleeping less a night, I'm suggesting tossing sleep altogether. As horrible as it may sound, it may be the lack of trauma and the space we need in order to manage DP and find what we may be able to do with it. Also, I advised strongly against this as well and recall saying only those with nothing to lose should try this experiment.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

Maybe I should have added why this has worked for me. 
Sleep is like a memory wipe for me, a reset button for everything going on in my life. Also, I have an extremely high tolerance for anything. Medicine, vitamins, drugs, diseases, bacteria. Plus my DP doesn't have any "phases", it's constant and it's never better, ever. 
What lack of sleep does for me is: The reset button never gets used if I don't sleep, I'm in the same mindset as the day before and remember things from the day before. Therefore, I have a stronger sense of self and sleep is the greatest detachment there is. I feel the dreamworld is more real than life because I do not have DP in my dreams. 
Secondly, my immunities drop which is a double-edge sword. I'm less immune to disease but I can actually take meds, vits, and supps now. I feel them working when I take them, which is amazing for me. 
Thirdly, because my DP is constant I don't really have any "worse" parts, I only added that "day after" comment for those who may feel that way. My DP is only horrible when I lose my sense of self(resetting brain, ie. every morning) so really I get to keep parts of myself from the day before and never get the bad part(ie. morning confusion.)
Many, MANY, may not share any of these traits and lack of sleep may just agitate them and cause them to feel worse. So if you only have "episodes" of DP, get sick easily, or love mornings then *do not try this*. Thank you.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

Alright to finish up after a week of sleeplessness. The DP is the same. Nothing goes away, nothing gets added. I'm the same, just in a different state of mind. It's just a different sense of DP. Nothing gained. Experiment ended with negative results as to if it would help.


----------

